# OT...old funny car pictures.



## Alan in GA (Dec 7, 2011)

I took color slide pictures of an 8 car 'Funny Car' drag race event somewhere around 1969. Shot from about the 50' mark where front wheels are in the air [at least the front left] and smoke still coming from the tires...classic shots of some well known drag car drivers of that era. Also some pics in the pits showing engines with the car bodys lifted up.
Are they worth anything? Do car magazines pay for old 'never before shown' color pictures of funny cars in action?

These were taken at Southeastern Dragstrip in Dallas, GA [or is it New Hope, GA?] and I've just had them stored. Will be converting them into jpg soon but still just Kodachrome slides now.

Just doing some 'research' before letting an aquaintence use them. He is wanting to see them and use them for large posters and reproduction...supposedly for personal use but it got me to wondering.


----------



## rip18 (Dec 7, 2011)

Are they worth anything?

Probably, but most especially to the owners/families of the cars involved.  Could be to serious fans as well.

You'd have to leaf through several car magazines to see if they publish that sort of retrospective.  If you find one or two that do (or might), you might could send in a pictorial spread (with really good captions) on speculation and see if they would want to run something like that.  That's about the only way to tell...

Good luck.


----------



## Alan in GA (Dec 16, 2011)

*Got 'em back...*

here are a few pictures. Slides are dated March 1970 and taken at Dallas Drag Strip [Southeastern Dragway].
I have about 40 or so.
Yes, I climbed a tree behind the timing house to get the one shot......two funny's going down the strip with tire smoke trailing all the way.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 16, 2011)

I remember those days at the old drag strip...I think they were
still running 1/4 mile in those days...I also remember Arnies old
GTOs...I had a friend that lived behind the gas station/garage in
East Point where he kept and worked on his cars......
Delowe Drive, if I remember right...


----------



## SGADawg (Dec 16, 2011)

Cool pics.  In the 3rd one down with the body up, is he fueling it up with a cigarette in his mouth??


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2011)

SGADawg said:


> Cool pics.  In the 3rd one down with the body up, is he fueling it up with a cigarette in his mouth??



Yes he is, and .....


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2011)

Folks wernt scared of their own shadow back then..


----------



## Alan in GA (Dec 16, 2011)

*not sure...*

we were looking at that and it looks like a water hose running in, and the outlet hose runs to the water pump location [if it has one]. 
I have a bunch more if you want to see them.


----------

